
PracticalAI – A practical approach to learning machine learning - peterkul126
https://github.com/GokuMohandas/practicalAI
======
tsumnia
Can I just say I'm a huge fan of Colaboratory! I discovered this service from
a classmate this semester and have thoroughly enjoyed collaborating inside of
a notebook. It still has little details that need to be fixed, like persistent
files for projects, but overall I'm glad I was exposed to the tool

~~~
alexcnwy
Colab is awesome but I've found that GPU memory allocation can be a bit
unreliable at times. It's advertised as providing you a GPU but in reality I
think you're sharing the GPU with other machines which can lead to out-of-
memory issues fitting models that you don't run into using a dedicated GPU
instance

------
gbraincs1983
the early notebooks are a bit basic (probably good for people who are new to
Python) but the later notebooks are probably one of the best PyTorch tutorials
I've seen out there...

------
dprophecyguy
Pretty good

------
unixhero
This material and repository goes well with the Youtube video: Humans Need Not
Apply
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU&t=424s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU&t=424s)

~~~
skgoa
This is one of his worst videos. Shallow fearmongering based on long debunked
popular myths. Really sad how far he has fallen from his previous days of
making quality content.

~~~
bspammer
I mostly agree, but his latest two videos have been a bit of a return to form.
He's always been at his best on historical/geographical topics rather than
philosophical ones in my opinion.

